# Que faire mails boite réception si boite intelligente ?



## pepeye66 (8 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'ai créé toute une série de boites mail intelligentes qui classent donc les mails reçus dans la boite de réception (mais ne les enlèvent pas).
Pour chacune de ces boites intelligentes j'ai coché "inclure les messages situés dans la corbeille".
Que faire maintenant des messages qui sont dans la boite de réception ?
Si je les mets dans la corbeille ils sont toujours visibles dans les boites intelligentes mais si je vide la corbeille, que va t il se passer ?...Je pense qu'ils vont aussi disparaitre des boites intelligentes non ?
Mais alors, comment les enlever de la boite de réception ?...en les "archivant" ?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Larme (8 Juin 2012)

Utilisent des _Règles_ plutôt (_Mail/Préférence/Règles_).

Les Boîtes intelligentes sont « virtuelles ». Les Règles peuvent déplacer les mails. Mais il faut à ce moment-là des boîtes «*fixes/de base/non-intelligentes ».


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Juin 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Utilisent des _Règles_ plutôt (_Mail/Préférence/Règles_).
> 
> Les Boîtes intelligentes sont « virtuelles ». Les Règles peuvent déplacer les mails. Mais il faut à ce moment-là des boîtes «*fixes/de base/non-intelligentes ».



Merci pour cette réponse....instantanée !
Oui, je suis bien d'accord avec toi et, jusqu'à maintenant c'est ce que j'avais et cela m'obligeait à gérer chaque BAL indépendemment et par le fait des regroupements certains mails n'étaient pas faciles à pister.
Ces BALI me conviennent mieux car je Lis et gère mes mails dans la boite de réception tout en étant rassuré quant à leur classement dans les BALI.
Mais voilà mon probléme c'est:que faire de ces mails dans la boite de réception ?
Je pense avoir trouvé la solution: ceux que je veux garder (resteront dans les BALI) je clique sur "archiver" quant aux autres je les place dans la corbeille et ils resteront dans les BALI jusqu'à ce que je vide la corbeille.
Qu'en penses tu ?
Merci de ton retour,


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je trouve dangereux que tu souhaites garder des mails dans une de tes BALI alors tu as mis le msg dans la corbeille.
Tu as bien conscience que dès lors que tu vas vider la corbeille de mail, le msg va disparaitre de ta BALI ?

Je gère bcp de mails, j'ai organisé des dossiers / sous dossiers /  par projets, des BALI également; je trie systématiquement ma boite de réception. Et surtout, surtout, mes BALI ne vont jamais chercher un mail dans la corbeille. JA-MAIS


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir Sly54,
Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi: Les mails de la corbeille visibles dans les BALI ne le sont que par "confort passager".
Dès que la corbeille sera vidée ils disparaitront des BALI où leur présence n'est pas indispensable...c'est seulement pour disposer d'un rangement temporaire des mails "jetés"
Donc tous les mails gérés dans la boite de réception et qui devront rester en mémoire des BALI seront "archivés" pour rester actifs dans les BALI.
D'autre part les BALI ont aussi l'avantage de regrouper les mails reçus et les réponses qui leur sont faites.
Mais je viens de rencontrer un nouveau problème:
J'ai constitué tout d'abord des BALI puis j'en ai regroupé certaines dans un dossier de regroupement; et là je me retrouve devant un étrange phénomène: Certaines de ces BALI ont perdu leurs mails qu'elles avaient avant ce regroupement alors que les règles sont toujours présentes ?
Une idée ?
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juin 2012)

Bizarre
Chez moi (je viens de faire qqs tests), mes BALI sont dans un dossier "Boites aux lettres intelligentes"; ce dossier a été créé par Mail dès la création de la 1e BALI.
Et je n'arrive pas à déplacer mes BALI ailleurs que dans ce dossier

(Snow Leopard).


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Juin 2012)

Non, je confirme, certaines des BALI ont vraiment perdu leurs mails depuis que je les ai regroupées ! et même si je crée de nouvelles BALI avec les même règles en dehors du dossier de regroupement elles ne "ramassent" aucun mail.... ?? En clair, je ne sais pas où sont passés ces mails !
Faudra que je modifie mes infos, je suis sur OS 10.7...ça aurait quelque chose à voir ?
Merci,


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juin 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Faudra que je modifie mes infos, je suis sur OS 10.7...ça aurait quelque chose à voir ?


Possible, vu que je n'arrive pas à reproduire le comportement / regroupement de ces BALI.

Attends un peu, il y a bien qqn sous Lion qui va faire le test


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Juin 2012)

Oui, j'espère...
En attendant je vais procéder en inverse: Je vais créer un dossier de regroupement puis j'y créerai des BALI et voir si ça fonctionne dans ce sens là.
@+ et merci pour ta participation 
.-)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> J'ai créé toute une série de boites mail intelligentes qui classent donc les mails reçus dans la boite de réception (mais ne les enlèvent pas).
> Pour chacune de ces boites intelligentes j'ai coché "inclure les messages situés dans la corbeille".
> Que faire maintenant des messages qui sont dans la boite de réception ?
> ...



Quand tu vides la corbeille, les messages supprimés disparaissent totalement.

Je ne vois pas où est le problème.



Larme a dit:


> Utilisent des _Règles_ plutôt (_Mail/Préférence/Règles_).
> 
> Les Boîtes intelligentes sont « virtuelles ». Les Règles peuvent déplacer les mails. Mais il faut à ce moment-là des boîtes «*fixes/de base/non-intelligentes ».



Le problème des règles est qu'il faut créer le dossier d'un côté et les règles attachées à ce dossier de l'autre.

Avec les BAL intelligentes c'est du 2 en 1, dossier et règles en même temps.

Perso, je ne gère mes mails qu'avec des BAL intelligentes et j'en suis très satisfait.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Juin 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand tu vides la corbeille, les messages supprimés disparaissent totalement.
> 
> Je ne vois pas où est le problème.
> ......



Le problème était: que faire des mails de la boite de réception que je ne mets pas dans la corbeille ?
Et la réponse que je suggérais, et que je vais utiliser, c'est de les "archiver" Comme cela, ils disparaissent de la boite de réception et ne l'encombrent plus....Tu en fais autant ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Le problème était: que faire des mails de la boite de réception que je ne mets pas dans la corbeille ?
> Et la réponse que je suggérais, et que je vais utiliser, c'est de les "archiver" Comme cela, ils disparaissent de la boite de réception et ne l'encombrent plus....



Ce qui me dérange avec "les archiver", c'est [qu'à mon avis] ils ne seront plus visibles par tes BALI.
Les mails qui sont dans ma boite de réception partent dans d'autres boites dès lors que les ai traités

Ici tiré de l'aide de Mail : 
_Mail archive les boîtes à lettres sous forme de paquets .mbox. Si vous avez déjà archivé une boîte à lettres, Mail nécrase pas le fichier existant mais ajoute un chiffre au nom du fichier pour en créer une nouvelle version._


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Juin 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ce qui me dérange avec "les archiver", c'est [qu'à mon avis] ils ne seront plus visibles par tes BALI.
> .....



Oui, oui, ils sont visibles car ce dossier "Archives" est une boite à lettres normale que j'ai créée "sur mon mac" et dans laquelle je range pêle-mêle tous mes mails reçus que je ne jette pas à la corbeille. Les mails qui sont dans cette boite au lettres "Archives" sont donc bien récupérés par les BALI....C'est d'ailleurs à cause de ce phénomène que j'ai perdu certains mails (comme je le précisais plus haut) car j'ai créé des BALI correspondant à des boites normales les BALI ont bien récupéré les mails, puis j'ai supprimé ces boites normales mais comme je n'avais pas transféré les mail dans la boite "archives" ils sont perdus...Même pas dans la corbeille ?
Je vais faire des tests avec le choix "ARCHIVER" proposé par Mail et voir si par cette action on récupère ou pas les mails dans les BALI.
D'autre part, cette boite "archives" me sert aussi de sécurité au cas où mes BALI ne seraient pas assez bien construites (j'y retrouverai toujours les mails non "jetés").


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Le problème était: que faire des mails de la boite de réception que je ne mets pas dans la corbeille ?
> Et la réponse que je suggérais, et que je vais utiliser, c'est de les "archiver" Comme cela, ils disparaissent de la boite de réception et ne l'encombrent plus....Tu en fais autant ?



Les mails, soit je les garde bien en vue car ils sont importants, soit je les fais disparaître totalement.

Ceux inclus dans mes BAL intelligentes, je les poubellise depuis cet endroit et une fois l'opération achevée, ils n'apparaissent plus dans la boîte de réception.

Je précise que je suis en IMAP (Gmail).


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Juin 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ce qui me dérange avec "les archiver", c'est [qu'à mon avis] ils ne seront plus visibles par tes BALI........



Donc, je viens de récupérer les mails perdus avec TM.
Ils ont aussitôt été récupérés par la BALI correspondante.
Ensuite, comme annoncé plus haut, je les ai sélectionnés dans la BAL originale puis clic droit et "Archiver" (en utilisant donc la proposition "Archiver"  faite par le logiciel Mail) et non pas ma BAL "Archives".
Eh bien ils restent bien dans leur BALI !
Ceci étant dit, je ne sais pas où aller les visionner dans cet archivage proposé par Mail ? Alors qu'avec ma BAL "Archives" ils sont consultables facilement...Au cas où 
Voili


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juin 2012)

Thanks pour ce retour


----------

